# In Scale: Audis in Miniature You May Not Want to Miss



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you're a diecast die-hard then we've got a few scale model Audis you may not want to miss in a number of popular scales. Most are motorsport but some are production Audis as well.

Above is the 2010-spec Audi R15 plus that won Le Mans - the No. 9 driven by Bernhard, Dumas and Rockenfeller. Last Year's No. 7 and No. 8 sister cars as well as an all-black R15 plus test car are also now available from Spark in 1:43 scale. Check them out * HERE. *










Fancy something bigger? It may not have won Le Mans but the 2009 Audi R15 TDI is still one of the meanest racecars we've ever seen. We just picked up a 1:18 scale version made by Norev on Ebay and had it shipped in from England. More * HERE. *










How about bigger ticket? Stuttgart-based CMC model company is known for their hyper detailed model cars and has done any number of Auto Union Silver Arrows that run over $200 for a 1:18 scale car. The stunning level of quality makes it worth the price jump for a serious collector. Just this month, CMC has announced it will make its first 1:12 scale Auto Union - a 1937 #5 Type C like the one Bernd Rosemeyer ran at Donington (photo above). We dug around their website and found the Type C will be released in 2011 and sell for 2,230 Euros. Expect a limited run. CMC's website says 'first come, first served' and 'while supplies last'. That said, the price makes this not for the feint-hearted. More * HERE. *










Or how about small? 1:87 scale is also known as HO scale, which'd make a car smaller than a matchbox. These cars are usually very highly detailed but also delicate and made of plastic. We've just stumbled across a new release of an old car from Neo Scale Models and it's the first time we've seen the original Audi RS car, the Audi RS 2, in 1:87 scale form. More * HERE. *


----------

